# IBS?? endo??



## mom23boys (Jan 30, 2002)

OK, I am really beginning to wonder if I have IBS or if its really Endo. A year ago, a few months after my son was born, my GP diagnosed me with rhuematoid arthritis and told me he thought I also had IBS, sent me to a gastro, who did a colonoscopy and found 1 tiny benign polyp. I cut out all dairy (not lactose intolerant, but dairy upsets me most of the time). I lost 40 lbs between July and Oct. becuz I was only eating bagels and chicken and water. Over the past couple months, I have tried other things that most IBS people cant eat and have had no problems. (namely fried foods, pizza, potatoes, meat, candy, chocolate) What I have noticed is the gas and bloating is always there and worse before and during my period. And the biggest thing is that I have alot of tenderness when I ovulate and cramps worse than ever during my period. (I never used to have either of these)Also, my periods are very irregular and very heavy one day, light the next and heavy the next. From what I've been reading, these are all signs of endo and I think the IBS is becuz of it... What do you think? I also want to know how bad is the laparoscopy??


----------

